# Do you want to make your PC look "special"



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Then this is the site for you - http://slipperyskip.com/index.html

:rubeyes:

Hi Mods, can you move this to a better area please. Maybe the chatbox or computers/games/etc


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to the Computers | Games | HTPC | Digital Devices forum.


----------

